# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  sustenon 250 and norma deca Fakes

## WILLinSPAIN

I have been looking all over the forum at pics of sust for weeks and can't decide it my is real, so many people with different opinons. I got everything from a relieble source face to face and this guys owns the gym in the town I live in Spain. My friend goes there to work out and to get his injections, the shit worked on him for sure.


Ok what bothers me is it has rounded labels, and the date and lote number are different on the box than on the vial.

Also I've been taking some sust for about three weeks that I got in another country that has 90 degree labels and I haven't gained a single f#@kin pound. My diet is good so please don't ask!

Oh the deca is good right?

Thanks for any help on this!

----------


## hollaatyoboy

the only thing that worries into thiking that the deca is fake is the top

----------


## spiderweb

i have the same sus...just posted earlier, trying to find out if my is good also...havent shot it yet...

----------


## spiderweb

holla, what do you think about the sus?

----------


## hollaatyoboy

never have used it but from what i seen they look legit but i would get another opinoin before you start sticking urself

----------


## anabolic_juicer

The deca top should not look like that. I went through tons of these and never got one with a top like that. As for the sus I'm not to sure on that one.
And I don't know if its me or not but the liquid in the deca looks clear like water. I never seen that before either. It looks like the stopper in the top is grey also, If it is the real ones should come with a black stopper. If you peel the label on one of the decas the NORMA logo should be painted on the glass also. Some fakes have the logo on the back of the label. IMO I would say they are fake.

----------


## meatfly

if u look closely u can see the norm printed on the bottle but its in blue the ones i get it is in red. the top is different also

----------


## Geriguy

The deca is fake for sure.
Wrong top...

----------


## Geriguy

The sust is also fake...
Organon never cover the lot number with the label

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Agreed, both fake, where did you buy them? The same supplier? I'd like to order some samples of those, complete with boxes, rare. That supplier will surely have more interesting counterfeits.

----------


## juicy_brucy

those are good looking fakes. send them to dutch. He'll let ya know everything about them. too bad though.
sorry about your luck.

----------


## ticker502

Those are real. Im in the middle of cycle using Deca and Sustanon 250 using the exact same stuff. I can almost guarantee they are real. My gear looks the exact same. Unless you got it from unreliable source than you got the real thing. Dont let the looks tell you its fake cause its not.

Im on my 5th out of 10 week cycle put on 21pds, you got the real thing. So start shootin'

----------


## juicy_brucy

Alin is that you? So glad you came back!!! :Asskiss:  kiss my ass.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

here you go bro...take a look at the pics

----------


## johny knox

> Those are real. Im in the middle of cycle using Deca and Sustanon 250 using the exact same stuff. I can almost guarantee they are real. My gear looks the exact same. Unless you got it from unreliable source than you got the real thing. Dont let the looks tell you its fake cause its not.
> 
> Im on my 5th out of 10 week cycle put on 21pds, you got the real thing. So start shootin'


1 as many have said the top is wrong. ie they are fake
2 if dutch bodybuilder says their fake then their fake.  :Frown:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Those are real. Im in the middle of cycle using Deca and Sustanon 250 using the exact same stuff. I can almost guarantee they are real. My gear looks the exact same. Unless you got it from unreliable source than you got the real thing. Dont let the looks tell you its fake cause its not.
> 
> Im on my 5th out of 10 week cycle put on 21pds, you got the real thing. So start shootin'


DBB knows his stuff, obviously you dont cuz this is your first post. I think Juicy is right, could be Alin!  :1hifu:   :Bs:   :Liar:

----------


## juicy_brucy

I Wouldn't be saying it, just to be saying it. It's alin!
You know I'm right Xwhitedenali, and so does everyone

----------


## juicy_brucy

Just had to edit.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Had to edit.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If its the first pics they are FAKE.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Had to edit.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Edited.

----------


## juicy_brucy

P.S. DutchBB said they were fake. So there.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Juicy Brucy..thats right good point of view nobody can say whats good and whats not wen you are taking more then 1 product because you dont know whats relly doing effect and whats not....its logic!sometimes you need to think before you say something :Wink:

----------


## juicy_brucy

Edited
THAT DECA IS PLAIN OIL!!!!

----------


## ticker502

I don't know what I'm saying.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Have fun getting flamed. :1laugh:

----------


## MBaraso

Both are fake. 100% sure.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

The Portuguese Sustanon is fake allso. Look how the text differs in height on the label, only on these four amps, bad cutting. Its a welknown fake with the rounded g in Organon and the round 3. We analysed it and it contains 15.2 mg/ml nandrolone decanoate.

----------


## PrimoPup

Those are Fakes, are you on crack? You might have gained 20 pounds of idiot weight and that is about it pal.




> I dont know what I'm saying

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Edited

----------


## Seajackal

I'm watching you guys back.

----------


## sam611

> I have been looking all over the forum at pics of sust for weeks and can't decide it my is real, so many people with different opinons. I got everything from a relieble source face to face and this guys owns the gym in the town I live in Spain. My friend goes there to work out and to get his injections, the shit worked on him for sure.
> 
> 
> Ok what bothers me is it has rounded labels, and the date and lote number are different on the box than on the vial.
> 
> Also I've been taking some sust for about three weeks that I got in another country that has 90 degree labels and I haven't gained a single f#@kin pound. My diet is good so please don't ask!
> 
> Oh the deca is good right?
> 
> Thanks for any help on this!


 have it checked out !

----------


## ajfina

yes sust 250 are fake 
this are reals

----------


## Bizz

i had the real norma deca and the stuff is gold inside, not like water...

----------


## juicy_brucy

Edited

----------


## juicy_brucy

Edited

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Juicy Bruicy lets kick some ****ing ass  :Smilie:

----------


## CapnZ

Edited

----------


## juicy_brucy

.....

----------


## WILLinSPAIN

Thanks guys for all the help. Its truely sad about how much fake gear there is in the world, it really pisses me off.....I mean I think the only thing I have ever takin that is real is fina. My friend that hooked me up with this guy is in Greece right and should be back in a couple of days I post what happens. I think I'm finished with it all but I will stay on this board for knowlegde and to give my friends advice that you guys have give me. If I ever take anything again I will have it tested first. 

hey dutchbodybuilder PM if you want test it or whatever. just send me the address. Do live in europe?

----------


## WILLinSPAIN

Well my friend came back and he assures me that they are REAL, But I have doubts because of what you guys have told me. He tells me that the guy that owns the gym where I got it doesn't sell to people on the street. He only injects people at his gym and that he only sold it to me for a favor to my friend. I still have it all and I know exactly where I got it. 

What should I do??

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, you have got the words from the bros here so if you really appreciate
them and really loves yourself then get your money back cuz those are indeed
fakes no doubts! Good luck in geting your money back.

----------


## SnaX

That's real cool how you guys helped that guy out. I have some questions of my own, so now I know where to come, and who to count on.
As for the scammer, he got  :Owned:  with a capital P! =)
I got some stuff from a long time "friend", but I know people pretty well, and I'm not sure to trust what he gave me.
Would any of you mind if i used this same thread to save space on the forum, and posted a picture tomorrow of what i have? And you can tell me if they're real or not.
Gets harder to trust people these days, but if they're real, then i guess ill just feel bad for not trusting him... nah hehe

Plus he tells me Deca is $*** a vial.... I'm not sure how many money trees any of you have, but I work in a warehouse, and I get slaved out for sh***y pay.

Take it easy!

----------


## jim-bol

you can buy sustanon and deca 100 in pakistan for some dollars a ml so the gears probably bloody good but its put in a counterfeit bottle and amp.they remove the gear in pakistan and transport it to there own countries and repackage it.lets congratulate these people if this is the case as buying the real deal is getting harder and harder.if it is just shitty prope put in the bottle then thats another story all together.

----------

